# New army, different tactics.



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

So far I play warriors of chaos, but I plan to expand into a new army. Because I want to have a massively varied army I want a relatively hordesque snooty army who wear very little armor. Because of this I plan to go dark elves, with lots of shooty stuff, & a few monsters.
Any suggestions, maybe something like dwarves (Too much armor) or empire (No reasons, just hate their backstory).


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, how about

Orcs and Goblins, lots of shooting with cheap warmachines and goblins

Tomb Kings, lots of shooting (always hits on 5+) and Sphinx's for monsters


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

Ratvan said:


> Well, how about
> Tomb Kings, lots of shooting (always hits on 5+) and Sphinx's for monsters


 These guys sound good, but I've always hated rubbish shooting. Additionally their snooty units can't hold in up in combat whatsoever, unlike I6 dark elves, who can have hydras. 
The problem with goblins is that they are quite common where I come from & I would like something different to use. They also relate back the combat thing, plus I dislike hordes, due to poor manoueVerablilty & massive set up times


----------



## safeinacell (Aug 27, 2008)

Archaon18 said:


> These guys sound good, but I've always hated rubbish shooting. Additionally their snooty units can't hold in up in combat whatsoever, unlike I6 dark elves, who can have hydras.


Dark Elf shooting will generally be hitting on 5+, when you take into account the modifiers for multiple shots and over half range. That's before your opponent does unsporting things like hiding behind walls and such. Also, with a lower points cost per archer Tomb Kings lend themselves to massed fire power somewhat more than the Dark Elves do.


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey, you are the one that mentioned being "hordesque" I second the Tomb kings. 
Besides, If you put a prince in the unit of archers they all get to enjoy his WS5, couple that with their light armor and the ability to revive the fallen every turn and you are off to a great start!


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

The one weakness of warriors is their lack of shooting and vulnerability to shooting armies (no scouts and skirmishers, less effective fast cav. no flying units other than a character on a disc). 

TK archers are reasonably priced for what they do and beign unbreakable and always hit on 5+ when shooting, regardless of modifiers. Also, one of the augment spells allow multiple shots. You can pair a horde skelly archer core with some smaller archer untis to act as redirectors and flank threats, chariots, necrosphinxes and warsphinxes, skull catapult, casket and maybe necroknights and have a decent army. You can hide your heirophant in a smaller archer unit covered by the larger unit and use the casket and augments and maybe a hierotitan to keep boosting your units and giving those skellies abilities. I saw someone run successfully an army like that at a recent one day tourney I ran and he went 2-1 and did quite well. 

Dark elves have the best core infantry shooting in the game with repeater crossbowmen being able to multishot with AP, move and shoot (including swift reform with a musician) and can also fight lighter units or remain steadfast for a turn or two when charged by a monster. Shades are also excellent with crossbows for their march and shoot/skirmish abilities. Also, dark riders, as fast cav, can march and shoot; then flee to cause a failed charge and in the next turn reform and march back out and shoot again. If you learn how to use dark riders to bait and flee and march and shoot with free reforms, they can really annoy the opponent and help slow down the enemy while you crossbowmen do damage. Unfortunately, none of these units are good horde units. The only units really good as hordes are witch elves (with cauldron making them stubborn and giving them a ward save, extra attack or killing blow) and spearmen. But dark elves also have good magic with a spearmen unit with a lvl 4 with a sac dagger and other units that can fulfill other roles (the not-quite unkillable dreadlord with 1+ AS and pendant of kh reverse ward, the hydras which are the best monsters for their points in the game, cold one knights, cauldron of blood, and black guard beign the best units). 

Dark elves have more flexibility as an army with good shooting and magic than TK. Right now, Dark Elves are a top tier army, second to Lizardmen in a limited comp environment (no lord level special characters and limited restrictions). TK has more limited competitive builds than dark elves, as some units are not as viable.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

gobbos. at 3 points a pop, something is going to hit.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Hordesque with shooting is Skaven. A jezzail line is a frightening thing to see. Before it breaks and runs.


----------



## Morhgoz (Mar 7, 2012)

Night Gobbos with shortbows, in units of 20-30 with max fanatics... Always love the look of enemy's face when dozen or so fanatics whirl around and cause some chaos... Priceless!


----------

